# Plumeveil Clones



## Hein510 (1/8/14)

Plumeveil clones available at Focal for $13.04 

At these prices they are not gonna last long

Get it here


510 drip tip
Dome chamber top cap 2 air holes
8 air holes on the outer casing
Gold plated brass base and post
510 threading connection


----------



## Nooby (1/8/14)

Nice find


----------



## Zegee (1/8/14)

Fasttech cheaper $11


----------



## Nooby (1/8/14)

Wow, even better find lol... Hmm, now to mod the Reo to accommodate..


----------



## Zegee (1/8/14)

Nooby said:


> Wow, even better find lol... Hmm, now to mod the Reo to accommodate..


U milling urs


----------



## Nooby (1/8/14)

Yes I would like to... Still finding out who can do it though. Found someone, but no reply yet..


----------



## Zegee (1/8/14)

Let me know please might be interested as well


----------



## Nooby (1/8/14)

Sharief said I should take it to Pro fit exhaust's  But this isn't the people I'm waiting for a reply from. Hopefully he can mill and make the door SL.


----------



## Zegee (1/8/14)

Huh


----------



## Nooby (1/8/14)

Yeah, I asked Sharief where I can go to shave the Reo for LP, he mentioned Pro-fit exhausts. Find out by him what he was talking about. I do have someone else who I am waiting for to give me some feedback regarding the shave and SL door.


----------



## Hein510 (1/8/14)

I'd rather pay the extra $2 and get it off Focal as their a lot quicker and has great customer service! Been skipping Fasttech a lot since I got my first stuff off Focal.


----------



## Zegee (1/8/14)

Cool good to know


Hein510 said:


> I'd rather pay the extra $2 and get it off Focal as their a lot quicker and has great customer service! Been skipping Fasttech a lot since I got my first stuff off Focal.


----------



## ET (2/8/14)

but can the plume veil be modded for bottom feeding>?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zegee (2/8/14)

ET said:


> but can the plume veil be modded for bottom feeding>?


From what I can see need to chase channels up either side


----------



## ibi (6/8/14)

Hein510 said:


> Plumeveil clones available at Focal for $13.04
> 
> At these prices they are not gonna last long
> 
> ...


Hi do you know how fast focal ships and price


----------

